# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Actualización de las reservas hidraúlicas 2015/2017

## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 55,1% de su capacidad total

6/10/2015
Disminuye en -478 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 55,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.858 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -478 hm3 (el -0,9% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -142 hm³ en Tajo y 2 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 60,8%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 64,4 %

Miño-Sil al 58,7%,

Galicia Costa al 67,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 55,7%

Tajo a 43,2%

Guadiana al 65,2%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 64,0%

Guadalquivir al 59,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 48,7%

Segura al 41,6%

Júcar al 35,5%

Ebro al 59,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,6%





Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Reus con 70,8 mm (70,8 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-398623-16

----------

Los terrines (06-oct-2015),perdiguera (06-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

14/10/2015
Disminuye en -47 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 55% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.811 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -47 hm3 (el -0,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -44 hm³ en Tajo y 25 hm³ en Duero.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 59,5%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 64,3 %

Miño-Sil al 59,4%,

Galicia Costa al 69,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 56%

Tajo al 42,8%

Guadiana al 64,9%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,9%

Guadalete-Barbate al 63,7%

Guadalquivir al 59,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 48,2%

Segura al 41,6%

Júcar al 35,4%

Ebro al 59,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,3%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 78,2 mm (78,2 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-399506-16

----------

embalses al 100% (21-oct-2015),Jonasino (15-oct-2015),perdiguera (14-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

20/10/2015
Disminuye en -20 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 55% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.791 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -20 hm3 (el -0,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -27 hm³ en Ebro y 14 hm³ en Guadiana.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 59,5%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 64,1 %

Miño-Sil al 59,0%,

Galicia Costa al 69,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 55,9%

Tajo al 42,8%

Guadiana al 65,0%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 70,7%

Guadalete-Barbate al 63,7%

Guadalquivir al 59,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 47,8%

Segura al 41,6%

Júcar al 35,5%

Ebro al 59,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,1%





Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Badajoz con 87,5 mm (87,5 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-399889-16

----------

embalses al 100% (21-oct-2015),Jonasino (20-oct-2015),termopar (20-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

27/10/2015
Disminuye en -24 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 54,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.759 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -24 hm3 (el -0,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -15 hm³ en Ebro y 37 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 57,0%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 63,2 %

Miño-Sil al 58,7%,

Galicia Costa al 68,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 56,4%

Tajo al 42,6%

Guadiana al 65,0%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 70,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 63,7%

Guadalquivir al 59,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 47,9%

Segura al 40,6%

Júcar al 35,7%

Ebro al 59,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 68,1%





Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria con 75,0 mm (75,0 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-400499-16

----------

Jonasino (27-oct-2015),perdiguera (27-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Esto no sube ni con grua

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esto no sube ni con grua


Hay que esperar, que estamos en una de las estaciones lluviosas. Y esta semana nos entra otra nueva borrasca. A partir de Noviembre ya irá subiendo más.
Ahora mismo se mantiene estable.

----------


## sergi1907

3/11/2015
Aumenta en 425 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 55,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 31.184 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 425 hm3 (el 0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -5 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 135 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 57,0%     

Cantábrico Occidental al 63,5 %

Miño-Sil al 59,6%,

Galicia Costa al 70,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 57,5%

Tajo al 43,2%

Guadiana al 65,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al 64,3%

Guadalquivir al 60,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 48,1%

Segura al 40,6%

Júcar al 39,7%

Ebro al 59,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 67,4%





Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Pontevedra con 79,1 mm (79,1 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-401023-16

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2015),Jonasino (03-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Por fin cambio de tendencia¡

----------


## sergi1907

10/11/2015
Aumenta en 668 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 56,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 31.718 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 668 hm3 (el 1,2% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -9 hm³ en Cantábrico Occidental y 245 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 55,7%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 61,9 %

Miño-Sil al 60,2%,

Galicia Costa al 70,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 59,4%

Tajo al 45,4%

Guadiana al 65,2%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 75,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 64,3%

Guadalquivir al 60,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 48,7%

Segura al 40,1%

Júcar al 36,4%

Ebro al 61,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,2%





Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 80,2 mm (80,2 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-401549-16

----------

embalses al 100% (11-nov-2015),Jonasino (10-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Esto anima y va mejor

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias embalses.

La situación en algunas cuencas es preocupante, por estas fechas ya tendríamos que empezar a tener alguna subida.

----------

embalses al 100% (09-nov-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias embalses.
> 
> La situación en algunas cuencas es preocupante, por estas fechas ya tendríamos que empezar a tener alguna subida.


Es cierto. El nivel está muy por debajo de la media y aunque hemos tenido lluvias no se ha notado nada en ningún sitio, siguen bajando semana a semana.
Necesitamos lluvias continuadas.

----------


## pablovelasco

Tranquilos subirá, parece que anuncian lluvias, y este año tengo un buen pálpito  :Big Grin: ... Iba a decir, y podremos regar todos, pero no procede ja ja ja.

----------

Jonasino (11-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

La fe es lo ultimo que se pierde. Que aciertes

----------


## sergi1907

15/11/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 27.009 hectómetros
La reserva hidráulica española está al 48,2% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 27.009 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa un ligero aumento de la capacidad total de los embalses, 7 hectómetros cúbicos más con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 63,0%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  62,2%

Miño-Sil al 49,1 %,

Galicia Costa al  50,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 52,4%

Duero al 54,1%

Tajo al  45,7%

Guadiana al 56,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al  53,1%

Guadalquivir al  47,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 32,7%

Segura al 22,1 % 

Júcar al 25,8%

Ebro al  48,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 52,4 %



Las precipitaciones hanafectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica.La máxima se ha producido enSan Sebastián-Donostiacon111,2mm (111,2l/m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-437217-16

----------

embalses al 100% (19-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016),HUESITO (16-nov-2016),JMTrigos (16-nov-2016),Jonasino (17-nov-2016),Los terrines (16-nov-2016),perdiguera (16-nov-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

22/11/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 26.928 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 48,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 26.928 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa una disminución del 0,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses (81 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 63,0%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  62,2%

Miño-Sil al 48,7 %,

Galicia Costa al  50,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 52,4%

Duero al 53,3%

Tajo al  45,5%

Guadiana al 56,6%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 71,2%

Guadalete-Barbate al  52,9%

Guadalquivir al  47,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 32,2%

Segura al 22,1 % 

Júcar al 25,7%

Ebro al  49,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,6 %



Las precipitaciones hanafectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica.La máxima se ha producido enSan Sebastián-Donostiacon57,0mm (57,0l/m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-439183-16

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (23-nov-2016),Jonasino (23-nov-2016),perdiguera (23-nov-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

29/11/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.167 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,3% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.167 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa un aumento  del 2,2% de la capacidad total de los embalses (1.239 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 67,1%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  64,4%

Miño-Sil al 50,0 %,

Galicia Costa al  52,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 53,3%

Tajo al  47,4%

Guadiana al 57,2%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al  55,3%

Guadalquivir al  49,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 34,9%

Segura al 22,1 % 

Júcar al 26,2%

Ebro al  58,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 56,1 %



Las precipitaciones hansido abundantes en toda la Península.La máxima se ha producido enCeutacon161,6mm (161,6l/m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-440015-16

----------

embalses al 100% (30-nov-2016),HUESITO (30-nov-2016),JMTrigos (30-nov-2016),Jonasino (29-nov-2016),Los terrines (30-nov-2016),perdiguera (30-nov-2016),rodaballo (30-nov-2016)

----------


## rodaballo

> 29/11/2016
> Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.167 hectómetros cúbicos
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,3% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.167 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa un aumento  del 2,2% de la capacidad total de los embalses (1.239 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> ...


Por fin una subida significativa, se ve que además de caer bastante agua llovía sobre mojado, porque en las semanas anteriores por mucho que llovía no se notaba, de reseco que estaba el terreno (al menos en Andalucía).

Cierto es que el 50% de la subida se corresponde con la cuenca del Ebro, y concretamente con la que experimentaron Yesa, Mequinenza y Mediano, pero la cuenca del Tajo también subió más de 200 hectómetros y, en lo que me toca más de cerca, la del Guadalquivir, que llevaba muchos meses bajando y por fin cambió la tendencia.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué pasa con el pantano de ANDEVALO, en Huelva? Da la impresión de que lo están vaciando gradualmente a propósito, pues una merma de 24 hectómetros en esta semana no es normal, y parece que son periódicas, cada pocas semana da un bajón igual.

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

7/12/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.547 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 51% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.547 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa un aumento  del 0,7 % de la capacidad total de los embalses (380 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 67,1%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  62,2%

Miño-Sil al 49,3 %,

Galicia Costa al  51,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 52,5%

Tajo al  48,3%

Guadiana al 57,9%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 87,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,1%

Guadalquivir al  50,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 38,8%

Segura al 22,1 % 

Júcar al 26,9%

Ebro al  59,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,8 %

 Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Málaga con 143,4 mm (143,4 l / m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-442207-16

----------

F. Lázaro (07-dic-2016),Jonasino (08-dic-2016),perdiguera (08-dic-2016)

----------


## G20

Buenas. ¿Hay algún dato de la cuenca del Segura?. Lleva tiempo sin oscilaciones y esta semana de lluvias en la que muchas ramblas y ríos han vuelto a llevar agua, incluso el Segura ha incrementado su caudal...

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...io/788507.html



Las lluvias del fin de semana devuelven el agua al Río Mula
El caudal viene a paliar, momentáneamente, la grave situación de sequía que viene atravesando en los útlimos años

Micaela Fernández 05.12.2016 | 18:13
La zona entre el río Mula y el río Pliego a la altura del Curtis.
La zona entre el río Mula y el río Pliego a la altura del Curtis. Micaela Fernández
Fotos de la noticia
Las lluvias caídas durante el pasado fin de semana en la Comarca del Río Mula, con una media de 70 litros por metro cuadrado, han propiciado que el agua vuelva a transcurrir por el río Mula, proporcionando una imagen que no se veía desde hacía años.

El río Pliego llega con un importante caudal de agua hasta su afluencia con el río Mula a la altura del Curtís, desde donde parte para atravesar las localidades de Los Baños de Mula, Albudeite y Campos del Río cargado de agua.

Este caudal viene a paliar, momentáneamente, la grave situación que atraviesa este río debido a la grave sequía de los últimos años, aunque el agua cesará cuando deje de llover para volver a la situación extrema que presenta de forma habitual y para el que los regidores de las localidades que lo atraviesan Bullas, Pliego, Mula, Albudeite y Campos del Río siguen demandando a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura un caudal ecológico permanente que asegure la vida a la flora y fauna que conforman este río.



La falta de mantenimiento del cauce del río a lo largo de toda la Comarca hace visible, además, la proliferación de cañas y vegetación que está siendo arrastrada por la corriente que mantiene estos días el río y que, en caso de fuertes lluvias, podría producir daños. Es por este motivo por el que se sigue solicitando el mantenimiento del mismo de forma permanente.

Los agricultores de la Comarca afirman que el agua caída supone un riego de socorro para los campos, con el beneficio añadido de que el agua ha recalado copiosamente en la tierra por lo que esperan una buena cosecha para este año.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...io/788507.html





> 7/12/2016
> Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.547 hectómetros cúbicos
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 51% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.547 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa un aumento  del 0,7 % de la capacidad total de los embalses (380 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.
> 
>  La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
>  Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 67,1%         
> 
> Cantábrico Occidental al  62,2%
> ...

----------

HUESITO (09-dic-2016),perdiguera (09-dic-2016),termopar (11-dic-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

> Buenas. ¿Hay algún dato de la cuenca del Segura?. Lleva tiempo sin oscilaciones y esta semana de lluvias en la que muchas ramblas y ríos han vuelto a llevar agua, incluso el Segura ha incrementado su caudal...
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...io/788507.html
> 
> 
> 
> Las lluvias del fin de semana devuelven el agua al Río Mula
> El caudal viene a paliar, momentáneamente, la grave situación de sequía que viene atravesando en los útlimos años
> 
> ...


Hola G20, te comento que el sistema de informacion de la CHS "SAIH", no funciona desde hace unos meses.
Solicité informacion a la CHS y despues de tres mails, me respondieron con:
Por motivos de índole presupuestaria el sistema SAIH está fuera de servicio. A día de hoy no podemos asegurar la fecha de puesta en funcionamiento. 

Disculpen las molestias.
  Ya ves que la informacion no la dan, pero si la tienen.... :Confused: 
Un saludo.

----------

G20 (11-dic-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Efectivamente HUESITO, la CHS lleva tiempo sin actualizar sus datos.
El último que publica es el que figura en el cuadro siguiente.



Como podéis ver, sus datos últimos son del mes de octubre, concretamente del día 16. 

Son los mismos que publica embalses.net como datos de esta semana.
Con todo lo que ha llovido y con todo lo que han sacado, no sabemos realmente cómo están los embalses. Si a ello sumamos la contestación que te han dado (has tenido suerte, yo llevo esperando una seis meses o más) no debe haber ni dinero para pagar subcontratados ni becarios. Con lo sencillo que es recoger datos de las estaciones automáticas y verterlos a la red...
Algo buscan, no son trigo limpio.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-dic-2016),G20 (11-dic-2016),HUESITO (09-dic-2016),Jonasino (11-dic-2016)

----------


## G20

Gracias, veo que hay gente concienciada al respecto.
 Es bastante curioso pero, ¿recordáis el caso de los aforos de la confederación hidrográfica del Tajo?, "desaparecieron" los datos de los aforos del propio Tajo medio, es decir desde Aranjuez hasta el embalse de Azután. Coincidiendo con el caso de las espumas que aparecieron en el río Tajo a su paso por Toledo en el mes de octubre del 2016 (caso que se publicó a nivel nacional y que la Confederación culpó al ayuntamiento de Toledo), se abrió una dialéctica de cifras sobre el aforo, la Confederación decía una cifra, la Junta de Castilla la Mancha y otros colectivos otra. Finalmente la Confederación volvió a publicar por lo menos el aforo del Tajo en Higares:
http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H8

La falta de datos en la cuenca del Segura muestra una falta de transparencia de la administración competente, quizás si se publicara que no actualizan datos en los medios de comunicación puede surtir algún efecto, ¿o si demandamos esa información al respecto a los medios de comunicación que publican a menudo la situación de sequía extrema en la que se encuentra el Segura? ¿o si solicitamos datos a nivel privado de manera masiva a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura?..., ¿se os ocurre alguna alternativa?





> Efectivamente HUESITO, la CHS lleva tiempo sin actualizar sus datos.
> El último que publica es el que figura en el cuadro siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> Como podéis ver, sus datos últimos son del mes de octubre, concretamente del día 16. 
> 
> Son los mismos que publica embalses.net como datos de esta semana.
> Con todo lo que ha llovido y con todo lo que han sacado, no sabemos realmente cómo están los embalses. Si a ello sumamos la contestación que te han dado (has tenido suerte, yo llevo esperando una seis meses o más) no debe haber ni dinero para pagar subcontratados ni becarios. Con lo sencillo que es recoger datos de las estaciones automáticas y verterlos a la red...
> Algo buscan, no son trigo limpio.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (12-dic-2016),HUESITO (12-dic-2016),Jonasino (12-dic-2016),perdiguera (11-dic-2016),termopar (11-dic-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos días.
Pues no se de que manera podriamos conseguir que se publicaran datos en la web...
Yo, personalmente, creo que el problema es debido a algunos ajustes minimos dentro de la condfederacion pero que ellos los maximizan en forma de protesta, cerrando ciertos canales que afectan a los ciudadanos (informacion).
Vamos, una pataleta de niños  :Wink:

----------

Jonasino (12-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues sí, creo que acabas de dar en el quid de la cuestión.

----------


## sergi1907

13/12/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.685 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,2% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.685 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa un aumento  del 0,2 % de la capacidad total de los embalses (138 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 64,4%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  61,0%

Miño-Sil al 48,8 %,

Galicia Costa al  50,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 51,9%

Tajo al  48,9%

Guadiana al 58,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 89,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,8%

Guadalquivir al  50,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 40,5%

Segura al 23,3 % 

Júcar al 27,4%

Ebro al  59,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,9 %



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Ceuta con 54,8 mm (54,8 l / m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-442513-16

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2016),HUESITO (13-dic-2016),JMTrigos (13-dic-2016),Jonasino (14-dic-2016),perdiguera (13-dic-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

20/12/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.680 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,2% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.680 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, misma cifra que la semana anterior, aunque la reserva disminuye 5 Hm3 que no varía el porcentaje de la capacidad total de los embalses.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 61,6%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  58,6%

Miño-Sil al 48,1 %,

Galicia Costa al  50,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 50,9%

Tajo al  48,6%

Guadiana al 58,4%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 89,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,8%

Guadalquivir al  51,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42,1%

Segura al 25,5 % 

Júcar al 29,0%

Ebro al  59,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,9 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Murcia con 182,2 mm (182,2 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-443177-16

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (21-dic-2016),frfmfrfm (29-dic-2016),HUESITO (21-dic-2016),JMTrigos (21-dic-2016),Jonasino (21-dic-2016),perdiguera (21-dic-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

28/12/2016
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.598 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.598 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, lo que representa una disminución del 0,2% de su capacidad total (94 Hm3) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 63,0%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  59,0%

Miño-Sil al 47,3 %,

Galicia Costa al  48,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%

Duero al 50,2%

Tajo al  47,9%

Guadiana al 58,4%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,9%

Guadalquivir al  51,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42,6%

Segura al 27,3 % 

Júcar al 31,4%

Ebro al  58,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,9 %



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Mahón con 61,9 mm (61,9 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-443697-16

----------

F. Lázaro (28-dic-2016),frfmfrfm (29-dic-2016),JMTrigos (29-dic-2016),Los terrines (28-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

No hay manera de que suban... tiene toda la pinta de que va a ser otro año nefasto.

----------


## Jonasino

Me temo que por desgracia vas a tener razon

----------


## sergi1907

3/01/2017
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.600 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.600 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 2 hectómetros cúbicos.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 60,3%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  58,1%

Miño-Sil al 47,2 %,

Galicia Costa al 48%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 52,4%

Duero al 50,2%

Tajo al  48,3%

Guadiana al 58,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,9%

Guadalquivir al  51,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42,6%

Segura al 27,3% 

Júcar al 31,7%

Ebro al  58,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,9%

 Las precipitaciones han sido casi nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Pontevedra con 4,6 mm (4,6 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-443894-16

----------

embalses al 100% (04-ene-2017),Jonasino (04-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> aumentando durante la última semana en 2 hectómetros cúbicos.


Apañados vamos a este paso

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parecen unos números bastantes malos y que reflejan poco lo que ha llovido en ciertas zonas.
Y malos números para las fechas que estamos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hemos tenido un atracón de agua en el litoral, lugares donde no se almacena, por razones obvias. Pero hace falta nieve, mucha nieve, en el interior. Eso es agua a poco a poco, de la que se queda en el terreno. Lo demás no hará nada por llenar embalses.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-ene-2017),Jonasino (05-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me parecen unos números bastantes malos y que reflejan poco lo que ha llovido en ciertas zonas.
> Y malos números para las fechas que estamos.





> Hemos tenido un atracón de agua en el litoral, lugares donde no se almacena, por razones obvias. Pero hace falta nieve, mucha nieve, en el interior. Eso es agua a poco a poco, de la que se queda en el terreno. Lo demás no hará nada por llenar embalses.


Este mapa de Aemet resume bien la situación:

----------

embalses al 100% (05-ene-2017),Jonasino (05-ene-2017),sergi1907 (05-ene-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

10/01/2017
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.432 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,8% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.432 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo durante la última semana 148 hectómetros cúbicos.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 60,3%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  56,9%

Miño-Sil al 46,2 %,

Galicia Costa al 45,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 52,4%

Duero al 48,7%

Tajo al  48,2%

Guadiana al 58,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,8%

Guadalquivir al  51,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 43,0%

Segura al 28,0% 

Júcar al 32,2%

Ebro al  57,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 59,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido casi nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Badajoz con 8,4 mm (8,4 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-444019-16

----------

embalses al 100% (11-ene-2017),Jonasino (11-ene-2017),Los terrines (10-ene-2017),perdiguera (10-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojú, y en vez de subir, bajan.

----------


## Jonasino

> Ojú, y en vez de subir, bajan.


Anda que llevamos una racha....

----------


## sergi1907

17/01/2017
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.327 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,6% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.327 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo durante la última semana 105 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,2% de la capacidad total).



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 74,0%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  55,8%

Miño-Sil al 45,3 %,

Galicia Costa al 45,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 47,3%

Tajo al  47,7%

Guadiana al 58,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 89,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,5%

Guadalquivir al  51,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42,9%

Segura al 28,0% 

Júcar al 32,6%

Ebro al  58,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido casi abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 147,3 mm (147,3 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-444532-16

----------

embalses al 100% (21-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (19-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017),Los terrines (19-ene-2017),perdiguera (19-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menudo año... vaya tela

----------


## Jonasino

Si esto sigue así, buen veranito de cortes de agua nos espera en algunas zonas

----------


## pablovelasco

Ya lloverá... Y aquí en Murcia se está hinchando a llover... La cambiaba toda para el Tajo, en fin, dicen que a los que usan pozos en el Campo de Cartagena les viene muy bien. Nunca llueve a gusto de todos. Pero esta primavera tengo buena corazonada.

----------


## sergi1907

24/01/2017
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 28.373 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,7% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.373 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 46 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,1% de la capacidad total).



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 87,7%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  54,9%

Miño-Sil al 43,8 %,

Galicia Costa al 43,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 46,2%

Tajo al  46,4%

Guadiana al 58,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 88,6%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,4%

Guadalquivir al  51,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42,8%

Segura al 28,8% 

Júcar al 33,7%

Ebro al  62,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,8%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Castellón con 176,2 mm (176,2 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-445058-16

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ene-2017),HUESITO (25-ene-2017),Jonasino (25-ene-2017),Los terrines (25-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy, pero que muy preocupantes los siguientes datos. Si estuviésemos en Agosto no me preocuparían tanto, pero es que estamos en ENERO, prácticamente en el ecuador de los teóricos meses más húmedos del año. Espero que tengo una gran primavera, porque si no...





> 24/01/2017
> *50,7% de su capacidad total. Aumentando 46hm3 (el 0,1% de la capacidad total).*
> 
> 
> *Miño-Sil al 43,8 %,
> 
> Galicia Costa al 43,4%*
> 
> Duero al 46,2%
> ...

----------

Jonasino (25-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-cubicos-esta




> *La reserva hidráulica española pierde 345 hectómetros cúbicos esta última semana*
> 
> 31/01/2017
> 
> 
> 
> 	]
> 
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (03-feb-2017),HUESITO (01-feb-2017),JMTrigos (01-feb-2017),Jonasino (08-feb-2017),perdiguera (01-feb-2017),sergi1907 (07-feb-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

7/02/2017
Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 29.147 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 52,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 29.147 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 1.119 hectómetros cúbicos (el 2,0% de la capacidad total).



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:



Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 87,7%         

Cantábrico Occidental al  67,4%

Miño-Sil al 50,9 %,

Galicia Costa al 58,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 45,5%

Tajo al  48,0%

Guadiana al 59,4%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 89,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al  56,3%

Guadalquivir al  51,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 43,1%

Segura al 30,8% 

Júcar al 35,4%

Ebro al  63,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 61,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 196,9 mm (196,9 l/ m2).

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-446521-16

----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2017),Jonasino (08-feb-2017),Los terrines (07-feb-2017),rodaballo (07-feb-2017)

----------


## rodaballo

> 7/02/2017
> Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 29.147 hectómetros cúbicos
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 52,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 29.147 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 1.119 hectómetros cúbicos (el 2,0% de la capacidad total).
> 
> 
> 
> La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> ...


Por fin una subida significativa, aunque harían falta semanas así para que la situación se normalizase. A ver cómo se comportan las lluvias esta semana, que en el Sur ha caído poco y también lo necesitamos.

Un saludo

----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2017),JMTrigos (15-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-543-capacidad




> *La reserva hidráulica española aumenta al 54,3% de su capacidad*
> 
> 14/02/2017
> 
> 7
> 
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 54,3% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 30.407 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 1.260 hectómetros cúbicos (el 2,3% de la capacidad total).
> 
> La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> ...

----------

HUESITO (15-feb-2017),Jonasino (14-feb-2017),Los terrines (14-feb-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 57,2% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.044 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 1.637 hectómetros cúbicos (el 2,9% de la capacidad total).

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 91,8%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  72,1%
Miño-Sil al 57,9 %,
Galicia Costa al 65,1%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%
Duero al 53,6%
Tajo al  56,5%
Guadiana al 61,2%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 93,9%
Guadalete-Barbate al  57,7%
Guadalquivir al  53,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 45,1%
Segura al 31,0% 
Júcar al 36,7%
Ebro al  71,2%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 71,6%
Las precipitaciones han sido considerables en gran parte de la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huelva con 39,6 mm (39,6 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-572-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (25-feb-2017),HUESITO (24-feb-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,0% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.476 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 432 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,8% de la capacidad total).

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 90,4%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  72,7%
Miño-Sil al 59,6 %,
Galicia Costa al 64,3%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 55,5%
Tajo al  58,1%
Guadiana al 61,5%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 93,9%
Guadalete-Barbate al  57,8%
Guadalquivir al  53,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 45,7%
Segura al 30,9% 
Júcar al 37,0%
Ebro al  71,3%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 73,3%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Málaga con 24,3 mm (24,3 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...l-58-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (01-mar-2017),JMTrigos (28-feb-2017),Jonasino (01-mar-2017),Los terrines (01-mar-2017),perdiguera (28-feb-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,5% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.740 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 264 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5% de la capacidad total).

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 90,4%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  72,7%
Miño-Sil al 61,0 %,
Galicia Costa al 66,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 56,2%
Tajo al  58,5%
Guadiana al 61,6%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 93,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al  58,6%
Guadalquivir al  54,2%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 46,7%
Segura al 30,9% 
Júcar al 37,4%
Ebro al  71,3%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,6%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 99,0 mm (99,0 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-585-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2017),frfmfrfm (09-mar-2017),HUESITO (09-mar-2017),JMTrigos (09-mar-2017),Los terrines (08-mar-2017),perdiguera (10-mar-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 59,0% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 33.032 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 292 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5% de la capacidad total).

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 90,4%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  77,2%
Miño-Sil al 63,2 %,
Galicia Costa al 69,3%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 56,5%
Tajo al  58,7%
Guadiana al 61,7%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 92,6%
Guadalete-Barbate al  59,0%
Guadalquivir al  54,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 47,3%
Segura al 30,5% 
Júcar al 37,9%
Ebro al  72,0%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,1%
Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 39,0 mm (39,0 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...l-59-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (15-mar-2017),Jonasino (14-mar-2017),Los terrines (14-mar-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-593-capacidad




> *La reserva hidráulica española, al 59,3% de su capacidad*
> 
> 
> 
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 59,3% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 33.174 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando durante la última semana en 142 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,3% de la capacidad total).
> 
> La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
>     Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 95,9%         
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (22-mar-2017),JMTrigos (23-mar-2017),Jonasino (23-mar-2017),Los terrines (22-mar-2017),perdiguera (22-mar-2017),sergi1907 (22-mar-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...apacidad-total




> *La reserva hidráulica española supera el 59% de su capacidad total*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 59,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 33.064 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 110 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,2% de la capacidad total).
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (29-mar-2017),JMTrigos (29-mar-2017),Jonasino (29-mar-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 59,5% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 33.303 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 239 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,4% de la capacidad total).

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 94,5%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  77,3%
Miño-Sil al 65,7 %,
Galicia Costa al 72,5%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 56,6%
Tajo al  56,7%
Guadiana al 61,8%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al  58,7%
Guadalquivir al  55,0%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 48,8%
Segura al 32,4% 
Júcar al 39,5%
Ebro al  74,7%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,8%
 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 33,5 mm (33,5 l / m2).

 La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-595-capacidad

----------

ben-amar (07-abr-2017),F. Lázaro (07-abr-2017),HUESITO (06-abr-2017),JMTrigos (07-abr-2017),Jonasino (08-abr-2017),Los terrines (06-abr-2017),perdiguera (09-abr-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 59,5% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 33.313 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 10 hectómetros cúbicos.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 94,5%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  78,7%
Miño-Sil al 66,7 %
Galicia Costa al 73,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 55,7%
Tajo al  56,6%
Guadiana al 61,8%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al  58,2%
Guadalquivir al  54,8%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 49,1%
Segura al 32,5% 
Júcar al 39,6%
Ebro al  75,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,4%
Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 8,2 mm (8,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-595-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2017),HUESITO (12-abr-2017),Jonasino (14-abr-2017),Los terrines (12-abr-2017),perdiguera (15-abr-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-591-capacidad




> *La reserva hidráulica española disminuye al 59,1% de su capacidad
> *
> 
> 
> 
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 59,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 33.091 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 222 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses)
> 
> La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (18-abr-2017),Jonasino (18-abr-2017),Los terrines (18-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya papelón. Abril y bajando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya papelón. Abril y bajando.


Y más que van a bajar en los meses venideros.

Aquí ya se está regando de lo lindo. Los canales hoy iban bien cargados de agua.

----------


## pablovelasco

Claro, ahora empieza la temporada de fruta de pepita y de hueso, hace falta agua. Peor lo llevaré yo, los cítricos necesitan más agua en verano, y poco ha llovido en la cabecera. En fin, Dios quiera que venga una racha buena y podamos salvar el año.

----------


## sergi1907

Hace tres años tal día como hoy, el pantano de Riudecanyes estaba desembalsando, hoy está al 57%.

----------

Jonasino (21-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Que tiempos aquellos.....

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,6% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.798 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 284 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 93,2%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  79,6%
Miño-Sil al 67,0 %
Galicia Costa al 75,0%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 54,8%
Tajo al  54,7%
Guadiana al 61,1%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 89,5%
Guadalete-Barbate al  57,2%
Guadalquivir al  53,5%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 48,6%
Segura al 32,3% 
Júcar al 39,6%
Ebro al  74,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,6%
Las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Melilla con 6,0 mm (6,0 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-586-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (28-abr-2017),HUESITO (27-abr-2017),JMTrigos (27-abr-2017),Jonasino (27-abr-2017),perdiguera (27-abr-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,1% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.537 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 263 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 91,8%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  80,3%
Miño-Sil al 66,8 %
Galicia Costa al 74,0%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 53,3%
Tajo al  53,8%
Guadiana al 60,8%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al  56,8%
Guadalquivir al  53,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 49,2%
Segura al 32,7% 
Júcar al 39,7%
Ebro al  74,2%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,4%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huelva con 131,2 mm (131,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-581-capacidad

----------

frfmfrfm (09-may-2017),HUESITO (09-may-2017),JMTrigos (09-may-2017),Jonasino (09-may-2017),Los terrines (09-may-2017),perdiguera (09-may-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Menudo veranito nos espera sobre todo en algunas zonas. Por ejemplo en Burgos ya están sacando santos a la calle y rogativas pidiendo lluvia.

----------


## ben-amar

En Valladolid se ha puesto el cielo "panza burra", sonido de tormenta y comienza a lloviznar

----------


## pablovelasco

En Burgos???? Aquí van a haber hasta sacrificios humanos para que llueva en el Tajo y podamos regar los cítricos.

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 57,7% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.301 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 220 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 91,8%         
Cantábrico Occidental al  80,9%
Miño-Sil al 66,6 %
Galicia Costa al 74,1%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 52,7%
Tajo al  52,9%
Guadiana al 60,5%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 90,0%
Guadalete-Barbate al  56,3%
Guadalquivir al  53,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 49,3%
Segura al 32,8% 
Júcar al 39,8%
Ebro al  73,5%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,3%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 20,2 mm (20,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-577-capacidad

----------

Los terrines (10-may-2017),perdiguera (10-may-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-579-capacidad




> *La reserva hidráulica española aumenta al 57,9% de su capacidad*
> 
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 57,9% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 32.406 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 105 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,2% de la capacidad total de los embalses)
> 
>  La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
>     Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 90,4%         
>     Cantábrico Occidental al 82%
>     Miño-Sil al 68,2%
> ...

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2017),Los terrines (18-may-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ntinua-bajando




> *El agua embalsada continúa bajando en España*
> 
> *    La sequía está afectando notablemente a los embalses de España durante este año
>     Algunas cuencas, como la del Duero, se encuentran a la mitad respecto a abril de 2016*
> 
> No es la primera vez, ni será la última, lamentablemente, que España padece una sequía importante. Hay que partir de la base que nuestro país, en términos generales, es un país seco. La sequía, normalmente, afecta a gran parte de la Península Ibérica y, por supuesto, a la mayor parte de África.
> 
> En este momento, hay que resaltar que las cuencas españolas se encuentran por debajo de los niveles que había hace un año.
> 
> ...

----------

JMTrigos (19-may-2017),Jonasino (19-may-2017),Los terrines (18-may-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 56,0% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 31.326 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 292 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 84,9%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 88,2%
Miño-Sil al 66,2%
Galicia Costa al 73,7%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81,0%
Duero al 50,5%
Tajo al 50,7%
Guadiana al 57,4%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 88,6%
Guadalete-Barbate al 53,5%
Guadalquivir al 49,9%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 47,1%
Segura al 31,3% 
Júcar al 37,4%
Ebro al 75,7%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,7%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Palma de Mallorca con 13,3 mm (13,3 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...l-56-capacidad

----------

Jonasino (15-jun-2017),Los terrines (15-jun-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 54,8% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 30.678 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 631 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 83,6%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 88,0%
Miño-Sil al 65,7%
Galicia Costa al 73,2%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%
Duero al 49,0%
Tajo al 49,6%
Guadiana al 56,4%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 88,6%
Guadalete-Barbate al 52,5%
Guadalquivir al 48,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 46,1%
Segura al 28,5% 
Júcar al 36,7%
Ebro al 74,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,3%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Soria con 33,2 mm (33,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-548-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (21-jun-2017),JMTrigos (21-jun-2017),Jonasino (21-jun-2017),Los terrines (21-jun-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 53,5% de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 29.928 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 750 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 82,2%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 86,5%
Miño-Sil al 64,8%
Galicia Costa al 71,3%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%
Duero al 47,1%
Tajo al 48,5%
Guadiana al 55,4%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 84,7%
Guadalete-Barbate al 51,5%
Guadalquivir al 47,3%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 45,4%
Segura al 27,4% 
Júcar al 36,1%
Ebro al 72,5%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,8%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca con 59,2 mm (59,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...apacidad-total

----------

JMTrigos (29-jun-2017),Jonasino (01-jul-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 28.242 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 550 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 78,1%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 87,3%
Miño-Sil al 63,1%
Galicia Costa al 68,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%
Duero al 44,1%
Tajo al 47%
Guadiana al 52,6%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 79%
Guadalete-Barbate al 48,5%
Guadalquivir al 43,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42,8%
Segura al 23,9% 
Júcar al 33,6%
Ebro al 67,2%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,1%
Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en casi toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Gijón con 6,2 mm (6,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:

----------

HUESITO (21-jul-2017),Jonasino (21-jul-2017),Los terrines (20-jul-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 49,1 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 27.488 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 754 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,3 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 76,7%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 86,3%
Miño-Sil al 62,2%
Galicia Costa al 67,1%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%
Duero al 42,6%
Tajo al 46,2%
Guadiana al 51,7%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 80,8%
Guadalete-Barbate al 47,5%
Guadalquivir al 42%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 42%
Segura al 22,8% 
Júcar al 31,7%
Ebro al 64,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74%
 Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Reus (Tarragona), con 33,8 mm (33,8 l / m2).

 La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...itad-capacidad

----------

frfmfrfm (29-jul-2017),HUESITO (28-jul-2017),JMTrigos (27-jul-2017),Los terrines (28-jul-2017),perdiguera (28-jul-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Estamos  gastando unos 750 Hm3 a la semana; o me equivoco o antes se gastaban en pleno verano unos 1000. Parece que ahorramos.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-jul-2017),Los terrines (28-jul-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estamos  gastando unos 750 Hm3 a la semana; o me equivoco o antes se gastaban en pleno verano unos 1000. Parece que ahorramos.


Están las reservas como para que venga otro año malo...

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 47,9 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 26.826 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 659 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,2 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 75,3%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 85%
Miño-Sil al 61,1%
Galicia Costa al 65,6%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%
Duero al 41,4%
Tajo al 45,5%
Guadiana al 50,9%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 76%
Guadalete-Barbate al 46,7%
Guadalquivir al 40,7%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 41,2%
Segura al 21,1% 
Júcar al 31,9%
Ebro al 61,7%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 71,8%
 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 11,6 mm (11,6 l / m2).

 La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-479-capacidad

----------

embalses al 100% (06-ago-2017),HUESITO (03-ago-2017),JMTrigos (03-ago-2017),Los terrines (03-ago-2017),perdiguera (03-ago-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 46,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 26.003 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 823 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,5 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 74,0%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 83,9%
Miño-Sil al 59,9%
Galicia Costa al 64,5%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%
Duero al 39,5%
Tajo al 44,6%
Guadiana al 49,8%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 75,1%
Guadalete-Barbate al 45,7%
Guadalquivir al 39,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 40,3%
Segura al 20,2% 
Júcar al 30,9%
Ebro al 58,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 70,0%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Gijón, con 23,8 mm (23,8 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-465-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (11-ago-2017),JMTrigos (12-ago-2017),Jonasino (14-ago-2017),Los terrines (11-ago-2017),perdiguera (13-ago-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 45,0 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 25.201 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 803 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,4 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 74,0%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 83,0%
Miño-Sil al 59,0%
Galicia Costa al 63,2%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%
Duero al 37,0%
Tajo al 43,8%
Guadiana al 49,1%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 73,8%
Guadalete-Barbate al 44,7%
Guadalquivir al 38,2%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 39,4%
Segura al 19,1% 
Júcar al 29,9%
Ebro al 55,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 67,2%
Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 42,5 mm (42,5 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...l-45-capacidad

----------

embalses al 100% (19-ago-2017),HUESITO (19-ago-2017),Jonasino (20-ago-2017),Los terrines (19-ago-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 44 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 24.607 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 593 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,1 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 74,0%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 81,3%
Miño-Sil al 58,3%
Galicia Costa al 61,0%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%
Duero al 36,7%
Tajo al 43,2%
Guadiana al 48,5%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,9%
Guadalete-Barbate al 43,9%
Guadalquivir al 37,0%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 38,4%
Segura al 18,1% 
Júcar al 29,0%
Ebro al 52,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 65,7%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca, con 7,4 mm (7,4 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...e-44-capacidad

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ago-2017),F. Lázaro (30-ago-2017),HUESITO (25-ago-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 41,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 22.923 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 1.062 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,9 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 71,2%         
Cantábrico Occidental al 75,5%
Miño-Sil al 55,9%
Galicia Costa al 58,6%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%
Duero al 34,6%
Tajo al 42,2%
Guadiana al 44,9%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 87,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al 42,5%
Guadalquivir al 35,2%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 37%
Segura al 17,1% 
Júcar al 27,6%
Ebro al 48,3
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 62%
 Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada, con 89,4 mm (89,4 l / m2).

 La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-415-capacidad

----------

embalses al 100% (10-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (10-sep-2017),Jonasino (11-sep-2017),perdiguera (11-sep-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigue la sangría
Y las previsiones otoñales no son nada buenas, me temo

----------


## sergi1907

Actualmente la reserva hidráulica es de 22.051 hectómetros cúbicos
La reserva hidráulica española está al 39,4 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 22.051 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 480 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,9 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 74,0%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 65,0%

Miño-Sil al 44,6%

Galicia Costa al 54,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%

Duero al 32,7%

Tajo al 41,1%

Guadiana al 45,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 40,7%

Guadalquivir al 33,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 34,6%

Segura al 14,9% 

Júcar al 26,5%

Ebro al 44,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 58,2%

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Teruel, con 39,4 mm (39,4 l / m2).

 La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:

 AMBITOS	RESERVA TOTAL EMBALSADA
Capacidad Total	Año Actual	Año Anterior	Media diez años
Cantábrico Oriental	73	54	49	52
Cantábrico Occidental	534	347	400	362
Miño-Sil	3.030	1.350	1.869	1.770
Galicia Costa	684	374	431	393
Cuencas internas del País Vasco	21	12	13	15
Duero	7.507	2.457	4.679	4.326
Tajo	11.012	4.530	5.730	5.337
Guadiana	9.261	4.240	5.343	5.486
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras	229	  159	158	167
Guadalete-Barbate	1.651	672	897	983
Guadalquivir	8.131	2.682	3.979	4.562
Vertiente Atlántica	42.133	16.877	23.548	  23.453
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza	1.174	406	427	570
Segura	1.141	170	274	458
Júcar	3.337	884	869	1.165
Ebro	7.511	3.320	3.702	4.022
Cuencas internas de Cataluña	677	394	377	469
Vertiente Mediterránea	13.840	5.174	      5.649	6.684
Total peninsular	55.973	22.051	29.197	30.137

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/n...tcm7-467374-16

----------

F. Lázaro (28-sep-2017),frfmfrfm (28-sep-2017),HUESITO (28-sep-2017),JMTrigos (27-sep-2017),Jonasino (06-oct-2017),Los terrines (28-sep-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

El año que viene va a ser duro... las previsiones no son nada halagüeñas a largo plazo.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-sep-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Nos queda agua para 30 semanas, más lo que llueva. Si es que llueve.

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 38,9 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.786 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 267 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 72,6%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 61,2%
Miño-Sil al 42,2%
Galicia Costa al 53,7%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%
Duero al 32,2%
Tajo al 40,8%
Guadiana al 45,4%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al 40,4%
Guadalquivir al 32,3%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 33,9%
Segura al 14,3% 
Júcar al 26,0%
Ebro al 44,2%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 56,9%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 34,9 mm (34,9 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...cuentra-al-389

----------

HUESITO (06-oct-2017),JMTrigos (06-oct-2017),Jonasino (06-oct-2017),Los terrines (06-oct-2017)

----------

